# Right to Use vs Deed Title?



## tahoeJoe (Mar 11, 2008)

I am considering buying a Hyatt High Sierra week. Thanks to Kal and Carmel85, I am only considering 1880 points or above and resale weeks only. 

My question is this, how concerned should I be about a 75-year "right to use" term on a resale in 10, 20, or even 30 years? I think we are 10 years into the 75-year period now. I know timeshares are not an investment; they should be purchased to be used and enjoyed. I don't plan to resell any time soon and I don't expect to get rich, or even break even, on a resale, but maintaining value is important. Any thoughts

TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 11, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> I am considering buying a Hyatt High Sierra week. Thanks to Kal and Carmel85, I am only considering 1880 points or above and resale weeks only.
> 
> My question is this, how concerned should I be about a 75-year "right to use" term on a resale in 10, 20, or even 30 years? I think we are 10 years into the 75-year period now. I know timeshares are not an investment; they should be purchased to be used and enjoyed. I don't plan to resell any time soon and I don't expect to get rich, or even break even, on a resale, but maintaining value is important. Any thoughts
> 
> TJ



TJ,

In 65 years will you be around?  Like I say who cares with inflation and other factors.

Seeing you are from SAC you are prime for Tahoe and Carmel only 2-3 hours away.

You are looking to buy on the resale market you are already ahead of the game but many thousands and thousands of $$$$.

What weeks would you like to use tahoe?  

I think 2000 or 2200 points is looking better and better that 1880 unless you dont mind mid week summer because that cost 2000 points for the whole week. At 2000 you0 options are so wide open in Lake Tahoe it is great including a II trade for 1300 then you have another 700 points left over.

Remember buy more now points you can always use them down here in Carmel for a nice 1 bedroom unit while tahoe ONLY has 2 bedroom units.

Yes with new Hyatt resorts coming on line a bonus for Hyatt owners they will take more points just look at Northstar.  When NYC comes on line same thing.
If we get SFO or Hawaii,LA etc those are all going to be at the higher point value so really look at spending a few more $$$ now and get a 2200 or 2000 point week.

Good luck and Happy HYATT Hunting 

"There are some nice deals out there right now"


----------



## Kal (Mar 11, 2008)

In a span of 75 years I would definitely be more concerned about *Global Warming*. Even then, will the resort still be standing in 75 years and will you (or more likely your heirs) still own the unit? The increasing maintenance fees to support a 75 yo structure will probably cause you to sell long before RTU issues become important.

Frankly, depending on your age, I would look at the near term horizon (maybe 10-25 years) and disregard 75 years.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Kal said:


> In a span of 75 years I would definitely be more concerned about *Global Warming*. Even then, will the resort still be standing in 75 years and will you (or more likely your heirs) still own the unit? The increasing maintenance fees to support a 75 yo structure will probably cause you to sell long before RTU issues become important.
> 
> Frankly, depending on your age, I would look at the near term horizon (maybe 10-25 years) and disregard 75 years.



YES YES YES KAL IS 100% correct!!!


----------

